# Sea France rising?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just received an email ad from Sea France, who seem to feel that Calais is too busy (not now it isn't) and Dunkirk with DFDS would be preferable. The email was sent by the SeaFrance Team [[email protected]].

Fascinating!

:wink:

Alan


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

rosalan said:


> I have just received an email ad from Sea France, who seem to feel that Calais is too busy (not now it isn't) and Dunkirk with DFDS would be preferable. The email was sent by the SeaFrance Team [[email protected]].
> 
> Fascinating!
> 
> ...


Is this the latest?
http://www.france24.com/en/20120103-sarkozy-support-gives-ailing-seafrance-one-week-reprieve
Gary


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Another European country 'leader' trying to break the EU 'no state subsidy' rule!


Greece did it for years.

No wonder EU is in such a mess!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So wait yet another week before the decision is postponed again.... :lol: 

Sarkozy has raised their hopes and would be foolish to back out now BUT any support from SNCF is bound to be referred to the European Commission as potentially a subsidy by the French Government 8O :? 

However letting SeaFrance go into bankruptcy and close will not help him in a few months time when it will come back and bite him.....

Heads he loses, tails someone else wins would seem apposite.. :lol: 

Oh well we can only wait and see what the court decides next Tuesday...........

Dave :roll: :wink:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

It looks like they are trying to make some cash from other advertisers using their customer database.

This is the second advertising email I have had since they stopped sailings.

John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A worse state than a poorly written pantomime.

Dave p


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

French farce springs to mind :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> French farce springs to mind :roll:


Hope there are no fishnet stockings!!

It takes three days for my pulse to settle down again these days!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

